# MMA fighters that use Taekwon-Do



## Mr. Angle (Jul 5, 2010)

Are there any MMA fighters in UFC, Strikeforce etc. past or present that use Taekwon-Do as their fighting style? I see that a lot use Kickboxing etc. but I was wondering, if there are any fighters that use Taekwon-Do. As a Taekwondoka myself I am pretty interested about that.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Mr. Angle said:


> Are there any MMA fighters in UFC, Strikeforce etc. past or present that use Taekwon-Do as their fighting style? I see that a lot use Kickboxing etc. but I was wondering, if there are any fighters that use Taekwon-Do. As a Taekwondoka myself I am pretty interested about that.


Though Cung Le is a San Shou fighter, he has a background in TKD and he uses it a lot. Zelg Galaesic has a background in TKD too.

EDIT: Also, I believe I've heard that Dan Hardy has some in there... Could be wrong on that one, though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dan Hardy*

Did he actually do that?


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Did he actually do that?


According to wikipedia, he's a blackbelt.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Blackbelt*

So anyone else own a blackbelt?


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> So anyone else own a blackbelt?


I got one (not in tkd). Got it when I was 12 :laugh:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Joe Rogan ;D


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Joe Rogan*

Yeah at one point he was going to do a celebrity MMA match!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah I have a black belt in TaeKwonDoe I got it when I was around like 14-16 ish. I stopped then though was going to get second dan but I wanted to do other things but it was good while I did it.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Good old American Psycho has a Black Belt in it, Hence the random wheel kicks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*American Psycho*

I didn't know that either!


----------

